# Milky Water



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

:? The title says it all really as it's the only way to describe it....I did a major water change on Saturday due to plant changes, removed some and added some new, after the water change added the usual 2ml of TNC.

Sunday morning water was crystal clear, added 2ml TNC again as normal and it was fine when I went to bed. Monday morning water appears 'milky'. I've seen this before and usually a water change puts it right, but it will return again within 48 hours and then I'm back to doing a water change every couple of days.


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2012)

Sounds very much like a bacterial bloom. It used to shows its face when I did alot of shifting, pulling out and replacing etc. I found just leaving it until my normal weekly water change it would go on its own 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (23 Apr 2012)

Might be a bacterial bloom


----------



## Westyggx (23 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Sounds very much like a bacterial bloom. It used to shows its face when I did alot of shifting, pulling out and replacing etc. I found just leaving it until my normal weekly water change it would go on its own
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beat me too it


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

Thanks guys, will leave then until the next water change....fish seem Ok....particularly the new residents.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Apr 2012)

Hi, id agree with the bacterial bloom theory. I suffered it in my set up, could take a few weeks, or months to go naturally.... i got purigen, cleared it up!


----------



## ian_m (24 Apr 2012)

Try some API-Accu Clear to clear the water.
eg http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/api-accuclear-water-clarifier-120ml-p-5124.html

I have used it after a major tank rearrangement caused bacterial blooming. Clears the water in a couple of hours.


----------

